# Do the lines on the Clear Blue Digi Test mean anything?



## vac_uk

Was just thinking - do the lines on the clearblue ovulation test mean anything? I keep getting negative (no smiles) but when I take the stick out I notice there are 2 lines I dark (I guess is the control line) and 1 faint (I guess maybe its the test line).


----------



## kstancook

I think you are right, control line and then your line, sorry your are not ovulating


----------



## vac_uk

can you use those line though you know like u look at the cheapie stick ones, and you can think oh good at leats theres something happening then wait for it getting darker.... reason I ask is my cheapie sticks show nothing, so if the clearblue is showing at least another line then does that mean its getting closer?


----------



## kstancook

what CD are you on?


----------



## vac_uk

14 - well end of day really now so 15


----------



## WannaB

Both the clear blue opks and hpts will have two lines on them even if they are negative. I think I read it on peeonastick.com that its work differently to the others, being it reads the colour intensity of the two lines to determine whether its positive or not, so there will always be two lines regardless.


----------



## vac_uk

my other ones definetly dont show lines all the time, its only the test line it shows then you should get a second line on the control line if your getting a +. However if its a fadded line it would be a neg...the ones i have are from home health uk i think theyre called, its the ones that are sold on amazon


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Hi I recently got 3 positives on my clearblue digi opks and when I ejected the test stick both lines were as dark as each other.

When it was negative there were two lines but one was darker than the other.

hope this helps xx


----------



## poppy

Hmm, I am going to post a slightly different reply here. 

Even though they say not to go by the lines - I think that if the lines are getting progressively darker you are getting closer and closer to your LH surge. I used to use the Clearblue Digital OPKs when I was TTC Tristan. If I was nowhere near the LH surge, the control line would come up really dark and the test line would be none existent. Gradually the test line would get darker and darker until it was as dark (or darker) than the control line and those were the days I got a smiley face on the test! I always considered the smiley face the sign of the LH surge though - not before.

A good tip someone gave me was to start BDing a day or so before your expected LH surge as then the sperm has time to make their way up to meet the egg for when it is released. A lot of women wait until they get the positive before they BD and it can take a while for the sperm to get up and meet the egg (a lot of people think the sperm just shoot up there in seconds, but it can take up to a day or so) and by that time the egg might not be at its optimum condition. So I would say, BD a day or so before and when you get your positive, to try and 'cover all bases.'

Sorry for the rambling post - I hope it made sense!

Good luck getting that BFP!

xxx


----------



## Annamumof2

ive seen the second line on the OPK but it does say on the box dont read by the lines

i had the second line alittle darker last few days but then its fading more and more and i just dont bother reading it because the box does say dont read the lines.


----------



## Megg33k

I think they actual work reasonably similarly to the CBFM sticks (might be wrong). If they do, one would be an estrogen line and the other an LH line. On the CBFM test sticks, the estrogen line (furthest from the wick) gets LIGHTER as estrogen RISES. The LH line (closest to the wick) gets DARKER as LH RISES. So, that might be what you're looking at. The machine also judges your status based on intensity of colors. So, that COULD be similar to what you're looking at. I don't know for sure, but there is info on peeonastick.com about it!


----------



## vac_uk

Thanks all for your replys, im clutching at straws here trying to figure out if ive missed my O or not, it just seems to be so late for me however im guessing its just a longer cycle as my temps are still low and getting no sign or a + surge yet this is end of day 15 :(


----------



## vac_uk

poppy said:


> Hmm, I am going to post a slightly different reply here.
> 
> Even though they say not to go by the lines - I think that if the lines are getting progressively darker you are getting closer and closer to your LH surge. I used to use the Clearblue Digital OPKs when I was TTC Tristan. If I was nowhere near the LH surge, the control line would come up really dark and the test line would be none existent. Gradually the test line would get darker and darker until it was as dark (or darker) than the control line and those were the days I got a smiley face on the test! I always considered the smiley face the sign of the LH surge though - not before.
> 
> A good tip someone gave me was to start BDing a day or so before your expected LH surge as then the sperm has time to make their way up to meet the egg for when it is released. A lot of women wait until they get the positive before they BD and it can take a while for the sperm to get up and meet the egg (a lot of people think the sperm just shoot up there in seconds, but it can take up to a day or so) and by that time the egg might not be at its optimum condition. So I would say, BD a day or so before and when you get your positive, to try and 'cover all bases.'
> 
> Sorry for the rambling post - I hope it made sense!
> 
> Good luck getting that BFP!
> 
> xxx

Thats the answer I was hoping for I guess, wether true or not we'll see, maybe it just works diff ways for us all. If im getting 2 lines at least it shows LH present and hopefully its gradually building up - wish it would hurry up tho! :)

We're not bd'ing yet as we're trying shettles method for boy so trying as close to O date as poss, so I figured ones I get the surge we can start getting active - hopefully tomorrow - xx


----------



## poppy

Good luck!

xxx


----------

